# Price Drop on Photo Soft Box Pro HD



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 22, 2012)

Price is now $.99 down from $2.99. This is for the iPad.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Mar 22, 2012)

If only I could get it for my android tablet.  I searched the market and it's not there


----------



## 76winger (Mar 29, 2012)

Just tried it ou tonight for the first time. At either price, I think it's worth it:


----------



## chriselle (Jun 20, 2012)

Has anyone been successful in getting the iPhone remote to work.....?  I can get it connected but after that it's a no go.


----------



## watch_art (Jun 20, 2012)

76winger said:


> Just tried it ou tonight for the first time. At either price, I think it's worth it:



So... distracting...



:tongue:


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 20, 2012)

What kind of environment to you put the iPad in? What lighting? I tried it, but I end up with a lot of reflections in the surface of the iPad.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 20, 2012)

I pulled it up in the apps store and it still shows $2.99, does the price change when you select it to pay?

I find that my ipad takes better photos than my camera so am starting to use it more and more as a camera!  Does this software have anything to do with the actual photo taking or just doctoring up photos afterwards?


----------



## hewunch (Jun 20, 2012)

George, it was on sale a while back, but not currently.


----------



## azamiryou (Jun 20, 2012)

Texatdurango said:


> Does this software have anything to do with the actual photo taking or just doctoring up photos afterwards?



It's a backdrop for your pen photos. It puts an image on the iPad screen, you put the pen on top of it and take the photo with a separate camera.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 20, 2012)

For camera add-ons take a look at King Camera, Pro HDR, and Clear Cam among others.


----------

